# Spice on day 145(Kidded)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

This is my baby Spice. I can't wait for kiddos!!

Trying to eat my camera:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

 She's gorgeous!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

no udder yet ..... better get a move on that there Spice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

She has a bitty udder started...bet she blossoms in the coming days.
I hope she gives you a pretty girl just like she is


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

Her udder was tiny last year, so it isn't a huge surprise. She is crazy nice when she is preggy. Keeps trying to climb in my lap, only issue is she isn't the 10lbs kid she use to be.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

And here is my naughty girl opening up the door for everyone!!!










Took me all day to catch her in the act. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

LOL :slapfloor: why do the favorites always end up being the naughty ones


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

Beautiful doe! And I agree with Stacey, but I think the naughty ones are the favorites because they're naughty  Maybe it would be too much in full-sized goats, but in Nigis I think a little naughtiness is pretty darn cute!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

Being Naughty shows der special.  She's looking good.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

beautiful.... I'm jealous lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 123*

She's a very pretty doe. Reminds me of Anna.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 125*

Ok, here is fatty today. Look at that bump, looks like a kiddo sitting right there, but i'm not allowed to touch. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 125*

oh wow how cool! reminds me of Angie's belly last year as a kid was sticking right out like that


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 125*

I really wanted to put my hand on her belly, but thats NOT allowed.  BRAT!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 125*

I'm waiting for that day...when my Jackieo is looking that way...so far we are only on day 48..but the fact she hasn't gone in heat is promising. Good luck and can't wait to see what she has!!! :kidred: :kidred: or more!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 125*

Obvious that the baby is there; awesome timing to get the pic! Did you promise her you wouldn't touch it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 125*

Oh ...she's playing brat..... hehe....she's saying ...mom ..you got me into this... so you can't touch until ...they are coming out..... :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 126*

Well I told her I wouldn't touch it, snapped the pic and tried to touch it. LOL I got about three inches from her belly and she shot out of there like a rocket ship.  :hair:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 126*

Quick on her feet that girl! I made the mistake last year of promising my Zoe I wouldn't check her udder. Even missed getting a peek when she rolled on the ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 126*

She will let you touch her....probably when ..she is starting labor....hehe... :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 126*

Oh I can't wait to see what she has! She's my favorite of all your does. lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

Spice tonight:



















Spice and Saleen bellies:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

oh boy!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

It's a single or twins.  You know she was huge last time too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

more likely twins this time due to the fact that she is older


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

:crazy: At least you will be there to help. :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

no I will be there for Saleen I though?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

Looks like 2....and she's getting bigger. Hopefully she goes on at least 146 so you aren't nuts waiting.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

Here is Spice today


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 130*

Her udder just might surprise you the closer she gets.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 134*

Spice is in labor


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 134*

geez bout time lol


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Yay!!!!  marestare?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

yes she is on Marestare


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

awe yay- lucky you! I wish my 144 girls would think about labor too- but no, they are making me wait for it...looks like she's got a few in there for you!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

got it stacy.  She looks like a beached whale. . . . lol . . . :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

poor thing looks miserable.. just pawing and crying lol


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Poor girl...makes me hurt to watch her!

Ashley....Best wishes for a smooth and healthy delivery for Spice and you, I'm sure your loving having Stacey there for the main event!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

hehe im not much help right now, im in the warm house watching her outside in the cold barn


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

That's purely evil stacy...  and totally something I would do. 
My mom is getting into this.  I had to promise her I would call her when Spice finally got down to business before she would leave me and my computer in peace! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

udder picture from about an hour ago


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

wow its so tiny! 
hope she's got enough milk to feed the multiples it looks like she's going to have!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

ashley figures bottle feeding will be in order as she had to do last time. Though it is filling a bit.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

getting some good pushes now..


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

I just came in from locking up my critters and mom screams, "It's happening! It's happening!" LOL
Not yet though. Much to my disappointment but . . . .it was so funny. She is getting a kick out of watching her.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

I don't think I have ever seen a goat chew or grind her teeth (not sure which shes doing)that fast! Maybe its the camera?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

good pushes.. go spice!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

one so far... great job!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

stacey and ashley look exhausted


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

what time is it there? only 8:30pm here


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

after midnight


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Hope everything is going well.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

looks like the second is giving them trouble. hope everythings ok


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

ray: Praying for a safe delivery


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

yes they shut off the camera.. but knowing those two they're gettingit all under control


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

hey, exaclty what I was just thinking sdk.  :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Second kid was mummified, took forever to get out. It had one hock coming out, but was all sort of deflated and mushy, I thought it was a deformed kid. But no, just mummified and was like a dry birth because it had no birth fluid in it's sac. We finally got the hock, then all the legs and body out but the head was stuck at an angle. We finally pulled it out. Spice is pretty sore and very swollen back there, still waiting on the placenta.

The first kid was a buck kid and the second was a doe.... of course.

So yeah, just feeling down and out in general about goats right now.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Oh Ashley I'm so sorry about the second kid. :hug: Poor Spice too. But the little buckling is doing alright isn't he?

Question, if you have a doe have a mummified kid do you put her on antibiotics or what?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Im so sorry Ashley. it seems like its one of those years that everyone is haveing it rough with the goats. my year was last year. It will get better, just hug your babie goats close!!! yeah I beleive you put the mom on antibiotics for that


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Wow- so sorry about the doeling! I've heard of that happening before, but have never had to experience it.
Glad you got your girl through it and at least the boy looks like he is doing well!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Oh Ashley  .....just read where she delivered, so sorry to hear about the one baby :hug: . ray: for Spice to heal and be pain free quickly!

Congrats on the little buckling :kidblue: !


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Oh no . . . I'm so sorry about the doeling Ashley. I hope Spice recovers swiftly. Poor thing


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Im sorry Ashley, hope things get better for you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Spice on day 144*In labor**

Oh I'm sorry about the doe...but congrats on the little buckling!!!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashley, 
I'm so sorry about your little doeling, I happened to be on when she went into labor and saw the whole thing, well till the camera was shut off.

But you are blessed with a healthy little boy and Spice is ok which I"m sure is a great relief.

I hope you have an uneventful rest of the kidding season .. 

Barb


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the girl  , and yes quick healing for Spice. Congrats for the boy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, I'm so sorry Spice had a rough go with the lost little girl, I hope that she and her little boy are doing well now. Congrats on the little guy.


----------

